# Remington UMC JHP



## Shredwood (Feb 26, 2009)

I cringe when i see the price of "premium" hp self defense rounds. This is why I picked up a big ol' box of Remington UMC .40 180gr. JHP. It cycles just fine in my firearm, and so far i have not had a ftf or fte occur.... so far... I am just curious about others opinions of this ammo. Yeah i have heard the "what do you value your life at?? Splurge and buy the 80¢/round ammo!" argument, but is the 32¢/round stuff really that terrible? I realize that premium stuff probably is more accurate.. cleaner.. better cavitation.. etc. 

Will the B.G. really notice that my stuff is bargain ammo when he gets hit?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I've loaded with this same stuff in 9mm in the past. It also cycled great in my firearm and I didn't have a problem at all with loading it up. If it cycles fine, I wouldn't worry about it. Just my .02 :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It's the old Cadillac vs. Chevy argument again. Which will get you from point A to B. The correct answer is both will.

At least with cars others can see what you drive so your ego gets a massage. Nobody sees the bullet as it heads towards the BG.

After firing thousands of rounds of UMC and White box I have more confidence in them going Boom than I do the high priced stuff. They have never failed to do what they are suposed to and I can't afford to test the high priced stuff as extensively.

Good luck and stay safe

tumbleweed


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

My feeling about currently manufactured personal-defense ammunition is that it's all at least good. Long gone are the thin-jacket HP bullets that blow up instead of penetrating. That said, the $1-each-and-HIGHER premium ammo have even better bullets, that penetrate more and deliver ALL their energy to the body of the BG. 

I've shot Federal HP PD ammo in their standard, Hi-Shok, and Hydro-Shok versions, Speer Gold Dots, and also the inexpensive Remington stuff you found. (I got mine at ChinaWalMart.) ALL have operated perfectly in my Glock 35 and 23.

THAT said, I've ordered a bucket of Remington Golden Saber 165g. bullets for handloading, so I can create a lower-recoil round that's a little easier to shoot. Someone said 'practice makes perfect', and altho that's not universally true*, I still want to practice shooting that 23 with PD loads, and 26-cent PD ammo will get shot LOTS more than $1.50-each** stuff, and that's true for 32-cent Reminton HP ammo, too. So buy even more and shoot it all you want. :smt1099


* Practicing poor technique doesn't improve one's shooting!
** A 20-box of Federal Hydro-Shoks costs about $30 here.


----------

